# 60D built in flash non-responsive.



## jdramirez (May 26, 2013)

I rarely use my built in flash, usually to trigger off camera flash, but the Built-in flash func. setting is giving me this message, This menu cannot be displayed. External flash is attached. So I think the hotshoe isn't registering when I take off the 430 ex ii. 

Is there an easy way to fix this. I sold it the other day and now I want to make sure it is 100% operational before I send it out. I reset all of the settings to factory specs, except for this one aspect, and I have no clue how to fix it. I used string to manually open the built in flash, but there wasn't anything noticeable that was affecting its operation. 

Honestly, I can get it fixed, but that is going to take time which means canceling the order for it and then selling it after it comes back. Is there any easy way in the settings to tell it to recognize that there isn't a speedlite attached. I did try attaching the 430 and then removing it. I did that twice. I cleaned the hot shoe and that didn't work. Honestly, any help is more than welcome.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 26, 2013)

There's a micro switch in the hotshoe that's stuck in the down position. Googling "canon hot shoe microswitch" will provide several fixes.


----------



## jdramirez (May 26, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> There's a micro switch in the hotshoe that's stuck in the down position. Googling "canon hot shoe microswitch" will provide several fixes.


 awesome. thanks. I'm on it right now.


----------



## Random Orbits (May 26, 2013)

One of the reasons why I hate built-in flash.

There is a pin under the piece of metal in the hotshoe that pushes down when a flash is in the hotshoe. You should be able to see it. If it does not spring back up all the way when the flash is released, the camera will think that the flash is still attached. 

Take a look at the vid linked below. It's not in English but you'll get the point.

How to fix 60D's pop up flash

I had a similar problem with my 20D, only the pin was nylon and was permanently deformed and stuck in the hole. It was a royal pain.


----------



## jdramirez (May 26, 2013)

Done... and it works now. Geesh... All is well? Well... I guess if they guy still wants it... it is his.


----------



## tpatana (May 26, 2013)

My 5D, I can't get the pop-up flash even to pop up. I tried wedging with a knife but no avail


----------



## docholliday (May 26, 2013)

tpatana said:


> My 5D, I can't get the pop-up flash even to pop up. I tried wedging with a knife but no avail



Same problem here...I even took a Dremel and tried to cut out the one on my 1Ds - then a pry bar and it still won't come up


----------



## Skulker (May 26, 2013)

docholliday said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > My 5D, I can't get the pop-up flash even to pop up. I tried wedging with a knife but no avail
> ...



I had this problem, I dropped it from a first floor balcony. Now the flash aperture is open but the rest of the frame rate has slowed to 0 frames per second.


----------

